# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Непознанное >  Пирамиды

## Irina

*"Пирамидальный рай"...*

Здесь болезни лечат без лекарств, а женщины рожают после 50!

Балкарское село Эльтюбю, стоящее у слияния рек Чегем и Джилысу, своими загадками манит путешественников и учёных.

Многие связывают здешние чудеса с удлинённой скальной пирамидой, клыком нависающей над селом. Её никто не строил - массивный выступ в форме грани пирамиды возник на западном склоне Чегемской теснины по прихоти природы. Эта пирамида похожа на ту, что уже десяток лет стоит недалеко от Москвы. А где пирамида, там и луга цветут буйно, и болезни отступают, и на душе покой.

Погостив у эльтюбинцев и выслушав их невероятные истории, корреспондент «АиФ» сравнил услышанное и увиденное с научными данными. Обозначились любопытные параллели.Гармония воды

Если бурный голубой Чегем зимой замерзает, то белая, как молоко, мелкая Джилысу всегда свободна ото льда. Более того, поставь зимой на мороз две пластиковые бутылки - одна, с чегемской водой, замёрзнет, другая же, с водой из Джилысу, останется жидкой и прозрачной. Но стоит её встряхнуть - вода тотчас превратится в лёд.

Этот же эффект наблюдается и в подмосковной пирамиде. Доктор биологических наук Станислав Зенин объясняет это так: внутри пирамиды структура воды гармонизируется, и в ней не остаётся центров кристаллизации. Стоит, однако, её потревожить, как гармония нарушается, вновь возникают очаги кристаллизации, и вода быстро становится льдом.
Дома в Эльтюбю, построенные в 50-х, когда балкарцам, высланным Сталиным в Среднюю Азию, позволили вернуться на родину, полвека не требуют ремонта. Бетон и цементный раствор так упрочнились, что здания, похоже, стали со временем только крепче.

В 90-х годах на одном из предприятий подмосковного города Раменское бетон готовили на песке, воде и цементе, предварительно полежавших в пирамиде. Предел разрушения материала вырос в 2-3 раза.

Лиля Албутова, угощавшая меня хичинами (блинами, замешанными на муке с сыром и картошкой), масло брала не из холодильника, а прямо со стола, где оно стоит, не портясь, день, два - да сколько угодно.

- Продажа холодильников у нас прибыли не приносит. Кому они нужны, когда мы живём в холодильнике?!

Знаменитый русский архитектор Николай Львов, возводя в конце XVIII века усадьбы для екатерининских вельмож, строил ледники в форме пирамиды (один из них - пятиметровый, в пропорции Хеопсовой пирамиды, сохранился, к примеру, в усадьбе Митино на окраине Торжка). В любую жару мясо хранится в таком сооружении неделями, не теряя свежести.

Два вирусолога, доктора медицинских наук Николай и Дмитрий Носики, поместили на 21 день клеточную культуру в пирамиду. Выживших клеток оказалось в 6 раз больше, чем в контрольной чашке, а жизнеспособных - в 22-25 раз.Инфекция, вон!

Красная книга Приэльбрусья здесь лежит в буквальном смысле слова у тебя под ногами - всё прекрасно растёт. За семенами эльтюбинских злаков и овощей, рассказывает Исмаил Жеттеев, замглавы сельской администрации, приезжают из сёл долины и соседних ущелий.

Семена сахарной свёклы, полежавшие всего день в пирамиде, дают урожай на 23% больше обычных - таков результат опыта, поставленного учёными Всероссийского НИИ сахарной свёклы.

- Наши яки, ягнята, коровы и козы не болеют ни лейкозом, ни туберкулёзом, ни бруцеллёзом, - заверяет ветеринарный врач Халафи Кужашев. - Если собака в низовьях Чегема заболела чумкой и её привезли к нам, она выздоравливает без лекарств.

Скот ест только местную траву. Как-то из райцентра завезли комбикорм - ни одна животина к нему не притронулась.

Хорошо под пирамидой не только овцам и курам - и люди мало болеют. Кроме простуды (которая при контрастных перепадах температуры в горах всё же случается), никаких инфекций.

- Эпидемий здесь никто не вспомнит, - убеждена фельдшер Лейла Сарбашева. - Кишечных инфекций, несмотря на отсутствие канализации, тоже ни разу не было. Да и с умственными и психическими отклонениями здесь проблем нет.

Спокойное, ровное поведение людей, живущих поблизости от искусственной пирамиды, к примеру, построенной в городе Осташкове, - доказанный факт. Так, начальник Управления исполнения наказаний Тверской области Александр Савихин обложил четыре колонии гравием, который перед этим две недели хранился в осташковской пирамиде, - число совершённых внутри колоний заключёнными тяжких преступлений свелось к нулю, а количество правонарушений сократилось в 11-18 раз.Жизнь длиною в век

Жительница села Зухра Мирзоева родила первенца в 49 лет (раньше не могла - мужа репрессировали и сослали), а шестого сына - в 58!

В преклонном возрасте рожали и те мыши, которых биофизики под руководством доктора наук Александра Куликова поили водой, постоявшей в пирамиде. Она не позволяла им «свалиться» в сторону старения, как это происходило у собратьев из контрольной группы.

Зухра Мирзоева, родившаяся перед началом русско-японской войны (ей уже стукнуло 105 лет), ходит не сутулясь, выполняет всю домашнюю работу. Ещё недавно за два месяца связала 75 пар носков. Зубы у неё сохранились хоть и не все - вставных нет. Когда я её фотографировал, долго прихорашивалась и посмеивалась над собой.

- Думаете, наследственность такая? - улыбнулась Зухра. - Ничего подобного: родители дожили только до 50-60. А Хамзат, мой муж, умер в 110. И до последних дней лихо ездил на ослике.

Сакинат Мушкаева на семь лет моложе Зухры и тоже всегда при деле. Она в своей жизни болела дважды: желтухой в казахстанской ссылке и грыжей, когда подняла тяжесть. Зато не знала ни гриппа, ни головной боли, сердце тоже ни разу не кольнуло. Первые седые волосы появились лишь три года назад, после смерти сына.

Профессор Надежда Егорова, доктор медицинских наук, заслуженный деятель науки РФ, установила, что выживаемость мышей, побывавших в пирамиде, значительно возрастает за счёт резкого повышения иммунитета.

Жители Эльтюбю ничего не знают о гармонизирующем воздействии пирамиды. Они все чудеса приписывают горному климату, речной воде, текущей из ледников, и чистейшему воздуху. Изучение особой геометрии окружающих село гор только начинается.
Мнение экспертов


*Александр Голод, математик, исследователь пирамид:*

- Болезни, преступность, политические и экономические катаклизмы, региональные конфликты и войны - следствия отклонений структуры пространства от состояния гармонии.

Пирамида исправляет эти отклонения и восстанавливает гармонию.


*Валерий Костиков, член-корреспондент РАН, заслуженный деятель науки и техники РФ, лауреат Госпремии СССР, профессор, доктор химических наук:*

- Внутри пирамиды существует некое поле или поток энергии, взаимодействующие с живыми и неживыми объектами на информационном уровне. Человечество находится на пороге величайшей технической революции, которой ещё не было в истории цивилизации. При этом пирамида не требует затрат энергии.

----------


## Irina

Вот никак не решу для себя, стоит ли серьёзно относиться к эффекту искусственно созданных пирамид или всё это выдумки.

----------


## vova230

Сложный вопрос. Что-то в пирамидах есть. Даже было такое предсказание, ч то в будущем церкви будут строиться в виде пирамид и это будет началом конца человечества.

----------


## Irina

*Ученые раскрыли секрет египетских пирамид*

Французские ученые считают, что разгадали загадку египетских пирамид. Они предложили свою трактовку того, каким образом проиходило строительство, пишет Science.YoRead.ru.

Еще в глубокой древности Геродот выдвинул гипотезу того, каким образом поднимались каменные блоки наверх при строительстве пирамид. Он утверждал, что рабочие использовали специальные краны для подъема блоков.

Современные ученые не согласны с такой трактовкой. Большинство ученых считает, что при возведении пирамид использовались не краны, а более простые рычаги из древесины и веревки. В настоящее время существует масса различных теорий, пытающихся объяснить особенности того, как строились эти произведения архитектуры. Некоторые из них похожи друг на друга, другие кардинально отличаются. Но все они сходятся на том, что пирамиды строились снаружи. То есть египтяне во время возведения затаскивали строительные материалы по стенам.

Однако французские ученые считают, что эти теории не верны. Исследователи отмечают, что теории, в которых говорится о строительстве пирамид путем наружного перемещения материалов, принципиально ошибочные. На самом деле пирамиды возводились изнутри, полагают они.

Вначале строилось основание, которое закладывалось по площади, рассчитанной под пирамиду. Причем пандус, который представлял нижнюю треть пирамиды, впоследствии демонтировался, и блоки, из которых он состоял, укладывались в верхнюю часть возводимой пирамиды. И именно поэтому нигде не обнаружено следов того, каким образом строительные блоки транспортировались по поверхности пирамиды.

Свидетельством этому также служит и то, что внутри стен пирамиды были обнаружены большие коридоры. Их предназначение объясняется тем, что именно по ним перемещались блоки из нижнего пандуса в верхние части. С помощью компьютерного моделирования специалистам удалось воспроизвести процесс того, как происходило строительство египетских пирамид. После этого они провели исследования непосредственно внутри самих пирамид в Египте, во время которых было обнаружено множество подтверждений данной теории.

Ранее ученые выдвинули предположение , что египтяне строили свои пирамиды не из естественного камня, перетаскивая при участии десятков тысяч людей гигантские каменные блоки к месту сооружения, а из искусственно изготовленного материала. Такая гипотеза основана на результатах химического анализа образцов камня, пошедшего на строительство трех пирамид. Ученые предполагают, что сначала известняк дробили, затем приготовляли из него строительный раствор и заливали его вместе со специальным связующим веществом в деревянную опалубку.

----------

